

Show HN: Real-time web-based collaborative open source mind mapping. - BeautifulMind
http://beautifulmind.io/
Real-time web-based collaborative open source mind mapping v0.1
======
shyn3
Really cool. I love the keyboard shortcuts but I guess that goes with the
territory of being a user on HN.

Dragging works also and it really is RT.

Only thing I can think of right now is distinguish which user added which
node. Maybe a new colour for every user.

~~~
shyn3
Another feature: Navigate through the map using arrow keys or something of
that sort, or hop across different elements easily.

Really cool/clean looking project.

------
foobarto
I love it, could think of some improvements, but for a v0.1 really really
cool!

------
buddy82
Cool stuff! <3, i'll fork and add some missing features!

